# [SOLVED] connecting sound card to av receiver



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

G'day to all
my dvi to hdmi adapter stopped working recently so I went and bought another one thinking of me that any adapter should work when connecting my Asus 5970 to yamaha rx-v 871 well it worked but no audio it turned out that I have to get an original ati adapter and in Australia I couldn't find none so my second option is I have a creative xfi xtreme gamer fatality pro and thinking to connect it to the receiver but don't what type of cable I need to be able to connect it
sound card is creative xfi xtreme gamer fatality pro 
receiver is Yamaha rx-v 871
Thanks in advance


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: connecting sound card to av receiver*

It will depend on what type of outputs are available on that card. I would look myself, but the Creative cards often have several versions of the same model (with different options). So I don't want to give you improper information.

Depending on the sound card and your receiver, you basically have two options, analog (likely stereo only) or digital. Analog would be the 3.5mm outputs. Digital would be optical or coaxial. They will also differ in what type of audio they output. For music and movies, you will want digital. For gaming, you will want analog.

Or try to find the adapter online.

In general, DVI does not carry audio. But some of the older video cards ( a few nVidia models ) passed audio out the DVI port.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: connecting sound card to av receiver*

Assuming this is your sound card: Newegg.com - Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Pro 7.1 Channels 24-bit 192KHz PCI Interface Sound Card

That model only has analog outputs. The Receiver doesn't have multi-channel analog inputs. You can have a simple stereo input or you will need to track down the adapter for true surround. Or upgrade your video card (or sound card)...thus not needing an adapter. Upgrading the video card would be preferred.


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: connecting sound card to av receiver*

thanks for ur reply mate and indeed that is the sound card that i have as for the video card it actually passed audio with the adapter that came in the box and at the moment upgrading is not an option 
but u said a simple stereo input so what type of cable would that be ? sorry for being noob i just don't know anything about audio


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: connecting sound card to av receiver*

or maybe try the motherboard it's an intel dx48bt2?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: connecting sound card to av receiver*

You would simply use a 3.5mm stereo to RCA cable. Amazon.com: RiteAV 6 Feet 3.5mm to Stereo RCA Male Cable: Electronics

It would connect to the sound card stereo (ie: front left/right - green port) output and into any available RCA input of the Receiver.


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: connecting sound card to av receiver*

ur a champion mate, ur help is very appreciated thank you so much


----------

